# Goodbye Aladdin! :(



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Goodbye my little angel! I hope your swimming in the big rice paddie in the sky!

sorry for the crap pic. This was one just before his death


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss wlb. <=[ He's swimming in Heaven now. </3


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Mate...

RIP Alladin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Aladdin. RIP Aladdin.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, he had a very good life with you in a happy home =]


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Aladdin


----------

